# Suggestion required - boots to prevent dirty feet



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

When I walk Carly, which I have started to do regularly, she is getting black feet, actually black lower legs and even beard :shocked: ...the blacktop around here seems to go right up her legs a few inches and even her beard gets black from sniffing the ground occasionally. Does anyone have any suggestions of boots that would help? It would be great if they would also help her with the hot pavement (which in AZ can burn their little pads).

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Lynn


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

There are some disposable boots called Pawz. I think some people on here have tried them and can probably give you better advice on those than I can. There are also regular shoes that might be a better choice since you're dealing with the hot pavement. Bella has a pink pair that I put on her every now and then. As for the dirty face, I can't help you there because my girl does the same thing.


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

There's nothing tackier than a white dog with blue-grey feet!!!

I've been picking Zoey up to cross streets and my back really doesn't like it.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> There's nothing tackier than a white dog with blue-grey feet!!!
> 
> Carly's are dark black when I return from our walks :w00t: ...I think she needs them though as she has SO much energy, but I almost feel like not taking her anymore.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda has a hard time walking in boots. We just toss him in the sink and rinse off with a little dish soap.


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> There are some disposable boots called Pawz.
> 
> As for the dirty face, I can't help you there because my girl does the same thing. [/B]


I have heard of the Pawz, I think they look like surgical botties if I'm not mistaken and they wouldn't work for the heat. I will hve to find something...what brand are your shoes?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey uses the Epiks shoes. They are great, just have to make sure you get the right size
and you have to be patient. sometimes it takes a week to get used to them. now Sparkey hates
walking without them. he just stands there and wont step in grass. with the shoes he walks anywhere
and he goes in puddles of water on purpose :wacko1: 

I highly recommend these shoes, I used to wash his feet everynight and the problem was he kept
chewing his paws. I just posted a <a href="http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=34711" target="_blank">thread with these shoes.
</a>
you can get them at www.wooflife.com


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

I highly recommend these shoes, I used to wash his feet everynight and the problem was he kept
chewing his paws. I just posted a <a href="http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=34711" target="_blank">thread with these shoes.
</a>
you can get them at www.wooflife.com   









[/QUOTE]
Thanks so much, I think I will get some of these (now if I could just find a bib to prevent the black beard B) P. 

I could not find the size chart that it mentions on the website so I left them a voice mail. Do you know what size you got for Sparkey and how much he weighs? Carly is around 7 lbs and her feet seem quite small to me but I guess they're bigger than a 4 pounder.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi - If you PM Wooflife she will send you a size chart via email. I had just asked her about the booties since I've been looking around for awhile in nearby boutiques for Uno and these seem to the nicest I've found so far. And Sparkey likes them!

I'm headed to the gym now, but I'll look for the size chart when I get back to let you know.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I bought the Paws they worked Okay, Tough to get on, but someone gave me a better and cheaper solution:

Buy a few pairs of work gloves, the kind that are knit, white, slightly heavy with the little rubber dots on both sides of the fingers and palms. I think if you buy a dozen they are like $2 a pair.

Cut off the fingers. Take double sided velcro and cut into 4 pieces, each just long enough to go around one of the glove fingers. 

Living in a city as dirty as NYC, Moxie does not go out without them on. When they get dirty enough, or he wears through one of them we just get another finger. They fit perfectly onto their paws. If you loose one it's no big deal. And best of all, There was no getting use to them. They didn't change his gait at all. 

These really work and are really inexpensive. And this method has been tested in the dirtiest city in the country for dirt and grime.
[attachment=37599:moxboots.JPG]


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Thanks so much, I think I will get some of these (now if I could just find a bib to prevent the black beard B) P.
> 
> I could not find the size chart that it mentions on the website so I left them a voice mail.
> Do you know what size you got for Sparkey and how much he weighs? Carly is around 7 lbs
> and her feet seem quite small to me but I guess they're bigger than a 4 pounder.[/B]


Here is the size chart , Sparkey got Size 4, he is 11 lbs . I think 3 should be good for her. <a href="http://www.epiks.net/images/sizingchart.pdf" target="_blank">
</a>


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=581040
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting that for her! I got back pretty late.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> I bought the Paws they worked Okay, Tough to get on, but someone gave me a better and cheaper solution:
> 
> Buy a few pairs of work gloves, the kind that are knit, white, slightly heavy with the little rubber dots on both sides of the fingers and palms. I think if you buy a dozen they are like $2 a pair.
> 
> ...


Wow! Moxie looks HOT! LOL

I would never have dreamed of using glove fingers!!!

Could you explain a bit more what you do with the velcro?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I like little lilly brand booties for my 2... they stay on their feet and dont slip off!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

you use double sided velcro to hold the glove fingers onto their paws. I think there are a lot of boots that use velcro to make sure they stay on.
you cut about 4 inch strips and wrap it around their paws so the finger stays. 

They really work well and again, they are cheap and you don't have to freak if you loose them.


----------



## herculesdad (Jun 4, 2007)

Moxie's mom I hope you paid those parking tickets. :HistericalSmiley: NYC tickets are so expensive!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

We've tried the Pawzz brand--they are more trouble than they are worth to get on, plus one always ends up falling off. Plus I don't think they'd do much good on extremely hot surfaces.

I totally love that glove idea!!

The only time Ollie gets really grubby paws is first thing in the morning when he goes out for his morning potty and the grass is damp. He always manages to come in with black paws. I just hose him off--which he HATES. And the streets here in the winter are icky (and cold). Next winter I want to get him a snowsuit that has feet built in--it will get filthy but at least his paws won't get wet/cold/caked with chemicals.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

> Moxie's mom I hope you paid those parking tickets. :HistericalSmiley: NYC tickets are so expensive![/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: Actually I get off on a lot of them. My husband's business is in NY and he has a lot of trucks, so yes I do get off on a lot of them. Moxie was at the office
And we always go for a walk during the day...Funny how you can pick that up on the screen.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=581040
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Fay I appreciate you posting this for me. I'll get it up on the site today. I had some site downtime and couldn't get to my admin controls.

As far as sizing goes -Izzy my 4 pounder is a size 2 and Hemi my 14 lb Havanese is a size 4 like Sparkey. I'm guessing Carly is going to be a 3 just like Fay suggested. 

Leslie


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I use preemie baby socks for Bailey when we go somewhere that is dirty. It works well and she doesn't seem to mind it at all.


----------

